# Coat hanger King Kong



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is pretty cool.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...anger-king-kong-on-display-in-london/19516930


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, he could have entered that in the $20 prop contest because coat hangers are considered "free"


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That is kinda cool ! Thanks for posting that Johnny


----------

